# lowrider trike 4 sale



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

let me kno if interested...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Jul 15 2009, 10:19 PM~14489083
> *let me kno if interested...
> 
> 
> ...


PM PRICE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Jul 16 2009, 12:19 AM~14489083
> *let me kno if interested...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trike. post the price.


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

350$$ cheap price for a nice bike... my loss your gain!!!...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Jul 16 2009, 12:43 AM~14489289
> *350$$  cheap price for a nice bike... my loss your gain!!!...
> *


DAMN CHEAP!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Jul 15 2009, 11:43 PM~14489289
> *350$$  cheap price for a nice bike... my loss your gain!!!...
> *


DAM REALLY? YOURE LOCATED IN SD RIGHT?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Jul 15 2009, 10:19 PM~14489083
> *let me kno if interested...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 16 2009, 01:12 PM~14493042
> *DAM REALLY? YOURE LOCATED IN SD RIGHT?
> *


Better go scoop that up. LOL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 11:39 AM~14493262
> *Better go scoop that up. LOL
> *


LOL !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 12:39 PM~14493262
> *Better go scoop that up. LOL
> *


HAHA I AM :biggrin: 

THE HOUSE IS FULL OF FRAME BIKE PARTS AND BIKES

WHEN MY MOM SEES ANOTHER TRIKE COME IN SHES GONNA BE LIKE :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 16 2009, 03:45 PM~14494491
> *HAHA I AM  :biggrin:
> 
> THE HOUSE IS FULL OF FRAME BIKE PARTS AND BIKES
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 16 2009, 01:45 PM~14494491
> *HAHA I AM  :biggrin:
> 
> THE HOUSE IS FULL OF FRAME BIKE PARTS AND BIKES
> ...


x2 ur mom homie my lady be da same :rant:


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

OLD PICS!!!....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 16 2009, 02:51 PM~14494536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THIS EVER GET SOLD ???


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

T T M F T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lildough (Jul 26, 2009)

how much


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

$350


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

still 4 sale...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

How much shipped? 76131


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

shipped to 60073 ?? how much homie


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Aug 2 2009, 04:55 PM~14653855
> *still 4 sale...
> *


ONLY BECAUSE YOU WANT IT TO BE


----------



## ontario classic cc (Feb 26, 2009)

really $350.00??? if thats 4 real i'll take it.. i live in ontario,ca


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

damn im to late i wanted to buy it but i dint know how to put a reply


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

$200 and i pick it up????


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

350$ come n get it...


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

nice trike


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Jul 16 2009, 05:03 PM~14496925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you shoulda put more mirrors on the ground lol :roflmao:


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

r u still selling this bike??????


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Aug 8 2009, 07:45 AM~14710260
> *r u still selling this bike??????
> *


bike no

trike yes :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Jul 26 2009, 09:06 PM~14589320
> *$350
> *



HOW MUCH TO SHIP TO 94015 ?


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

Trike is Sold!!!!....


----------



## el checo (Nov 4, 2004)

i gut the money hit me up


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el checo_@Apr 26 2010, 04:18 PM~17308406
> *i gut the money hit me up
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

Do u still have trike send me some pics to [email protected]


----------

